# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Plan de regadío de la cuenca del Segura en el NO-DO año 1962

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-994/1487416/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

